# mac game download sites



## legion (Sep 1, 2007)

does anyone know a good site that does free game downloads?i am after a poker game more than anything


----------



## ora (Sep 1, 2007)

macgamesfiles.com is good


----------



## legion (Sep 1, 2007)

kool cheers


----------



## blue gekko (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, Macgamefiles is really good.
But for Poker? Just go to www.pokerroom.com for online and free poker. No need to install and there's also an option to play with real money.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's another one:
http://pure-mac.com/games.html

And for some open source gaming love,...
http://nothickmanuals.info/doku.php/opensourcemac#games_and_entertainment
http://www.opensourcemac.org/page2.php (Scroll down to the Games section.)


----------



## macgamer (Jun 20, 2008)

Yet another site with Mac games:
My Mac Games.


----------



## coolio2654 (Jul 23, 2008)

go to ***** it has some MAC games and a lot of Windows games. You can get prey, unreal tournament, and many more there.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 23, 2008)

coolio2654 said:


> go to *****  it has some MAC games and a lot of Windows games.  You can get prey, unreal tournament, and many more there.



That's called "software piracy," is illegal, and is also against board rules to discuss it here.

If you want Prey, Unreal Tournament, or any other commercial game for your Macintosh, go down to the store and pay for it.  Don't download it illegally, and don't come here to discuss downloading it illegally.


----------



## prijikn (Jul 24, 2008)

I think you  should search for  emuv2 on google.


----------

